# A forgotten pastry making a grand comeback IDEAL for selling in coffee shop enviromen



## lousam (Jan 31, 2011)

Dear Coffee Forum members.

I would like to introduce to you a very old traditional pastry which due to modern technology is spreading across Europe. Its name is Kurtos kalacs or chimney cake.

For those of you who have never heard of Kürtős Kalács it is a delicious pastry made entirely from natural ingredients. The uncooked pastry is wrapped like a ribbon around a wooden cylinder or roller and then baked in a purpose made Kürtős Kalács suto (Chimney Cake oven).

Once cooked, the hot, sticky pastry is rolled in a topping such as sugar and cinnamon, walnut, chocolate or coconut. A savoury version can also be made with toppings such as garlic and herbs, or ham and cheese. There are simply endless possibilities.

Traditionally the Kurtos kalacs were barbecued over hot coals, which just isn't that practical in a coffee shop or shopping centre environment.

Therefore I can now provide both gas or electric chimney cake ovens which are manufactured in the EU and are CE approved.

I provide details instructions including recipes showing how to make great tasting Kurtos kalacs. Ingredients to make one Kurtos costs around 40 pence. The resale of one is 2-3pounds.

I would say that the product is quite high end, and appeals to all ages. Due to the nature of the product and how they unwind when eaten, they are a fun to eat too, and great to share.

Packaged in clear cellophane they look very attractive, and when cooking or baking they give off an amazing aroma.

We have a 4 piece or 8 piece oven. It takes 5 to 6 minutes to cook one batch. So you could cook 70-80 an hour if required.

Our gas oven is suited to catering trailers.

For more information please PM me or email me.

This product is a perfect partner for a coffee shop and offers you a unique product to sell.

Kind regards,

Louise Samuel

http://www.kurtos-kalacs.com

You can see on our web site a short video showing 'step by step' how to make them.

I am interested to know what you think about our product and ovens.


----------

